
Peter Thiel Said to Join Trump’s Presidential Transition Team - rbc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-11/peter-thiel-joins-trump-s-presidential-transition-team
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12926678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12926678)

------
Afforess
Looks like 1.25M well spent now.

